# Ladies watch e.g. Cartier Tank



## mrT0M (Dec 30, 2011)

My wifes birthday is coming up and I'm considering getting her a 'new' (pre-owned) watch.

Really like *Cartier Tanks* but will consider anything really, it does however have to be:



Small and understated


Everyday wear (no dress / cocktail types)


Stainless (no precious metal)


Without date or other complications


Good condition & working order


Box 'n paper a plus


Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

just a thought knowing my wife, is used wise for a woman? my lady would not thank me for it, she would too worried the previous owner had died.


----------



## mrT0M (Dec 30, 2011)

Haha, does that mean when we move we should only consider new builds?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

mrT0M said:


> Haha, does that mean when we move we should only consider new builds?


 not at all, it doesn't bother me, but i was under the impression women like new shiney things ...mine does :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> not at all, it doesn't bother me, but i was under the impression women like new shiney things ...mine does :yes:


 Well she's stuck with you :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Well she's stuck with you :biggrin:


 i am very shiny :yes:


----------



## mrT0M (Dec 30, 2011)

My wife would probably prefer her annual shoe shopping trip to London... I'm sure I married a centipede!

I thought it was time for a change, it's a dangerous strategy :/

I bought her a Tudor birth watch a few years back and she loves it, it's just a bit too dressy for everyday wear.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a lovely little Longines I'm looking to sell but it is gold plated. No good?


----------

